# Black Gums



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi there!  I hope you can help - i looked in charlie's mouth the other day, wondering if he had any more teeth coming through, and instead of having white patches on his gums there are two big black ones!  is this normal? i dont' remember mollie having anything similar!

thanks!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Anyone?!


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hiya, soz had a failed treatment so dropped of the radar for a bit, and sadly I cant answer ur question! 
sorry! x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ah ok sorry to hear your news hun 

it has resolved now - presumeably as the teeth are now through!
xx


----------

